#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Farming & Gardening In Thailand >  >  Mature Avocado trees

## HalC

Hi everyone, this is my first post on 'Teak Door'. 

I am living near Korat City and was wondering if there is anyone kind enough to allow me to pinch a few very small cuttings off their mature tree (Haas Avocado preferably) so I could graft some seedlings that I will prepare shortly. I have about 7 Rai and hope to put a few trees on the property - I will guarantee a life time supply of Avo's (if you want them) when you come over for a BBQ.

I would appreciate any info anyone could supply me.

Great to be part of your forum and thank you in advance.

HalC.

----------


## Rural Surin

Hal, if you search within this Farming & Gardening sub-forum you'll find a couple of decent threads pertaining to avacados in Thailand...

Might be helpful.

----------


## DrAndy

I have two trees, about 8 years old and no fruit

maybe cuttings is the way to go

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> I have two trees, about 8 years old and no fruit
> 
> maybe cuttings is the way to go



Cuttings is the way to go. I have two mango trees in the garden, both from cuttings, 2 and 4 years old respectively. Both are bearing huge amounts of fruit, while my neighbor's 7 year old trees, which were not from cuttings, are barren.

----------


## Norton

> is anyone kind enough to allow me to pinch a few very small cuttings off their mature tree (Haas Avocado preferably)


Your best bet to find cuttings will be in the Khao Yai/Pak Chong area not far from Korat. There are plenty of avacadoes growing there. Doubt you will find Hass but 4 or 5 other varieties. Suggest you look and ask around to find an orchard. Ask the owner and sure they will have no objection to letting you have a few cuttings.

That's how I got mine. Still no fruit. :Sad:

----------


## DrAndy

> Cuttings is the way to go. I have two mango trees in the garden, both from cuttings, 2 and 4 years old respectively. Both are bearing huge amounts of fruit, while my neighbor's 7 year old trees, which were not from cuttings, are barren.


Are Mangos and Avocados from the same family?

----------


## Davis Knowlton

> Originally Posted by Davis Knowlton
> 
> Cuttings is the way to go. I have two mango trees in the garden, both from cuttings, 2 and 4 years old respectively. Both are bearing huge amounts of fruit, while my neighbor's 7 year old trees, which were not from cuttings, are barren.
> 
> 
> Are Mangos and Avocados from the same family?


No. I don't believe that any common fruit is closely related to the avacado. But I think the use of cuttings for more rapid bearing of fruit might well apply to avacado as well.

----------


## Norton

> But I think the use of cuttings for more rapid bearing of fruit might well apply to avacado as well.


It does.

----------


## Norton

If you know wtf you're doing. Which I clearly don't.

----------


## HalC

Thanks guys for your help, my wife has a brother in Khao Yai and I will ask him to make some enquiries for me around the traps.

----------


## Eliminator

Can you use root germ on avos and grow from that to bear fruit early?

----------


## InKorat

> Thanks guys for your help, my wife has a brother in Khao Yai and I will ask him to make some enquiries for me around the traps.


 If you get a source let me know. We are also near Korat and my wife would like to have a few trees for our own use.

----------


## Namdocmai

If anybody knows where they are being sold please let me know. I want some grafted tree's different variety's.

----------


## Capt Ron

I am looking for Haas only but I want to buy and transplant a well started tree from graft and replant in great soil and condition on Koh Phuket.  Any help with that would be appreciated.  I spent time in Chiang Mai and was able to buy wonderful Avocados at the market every week.  What a pleasure.

----------


## terry57

I have two Avocado trees growing in my front garden here in Perth, both have grown from seeds I have thrown in the garden. 

Actually I had quite a few come up but kept these two as they where the strongest.

There around 3 years old now and one has sent a branch up that's now 3 meters friggin high and still going.

How high do these things grow ???

----------


## aging one

When mine died in the flood it was up and above the top of my two story house. So what 11 meters or more, and wide around as well. Miss it a lot, the new yard does not protect my balcony from the strong sun during the hot season. They are great shade trees. 7 years mine was, no fruit but great shade, and no leaves falling off.

----------


## terry57

^

Bloody hell, that's friggin massive, I had no idea they grew so big.

----------


## aging one

Grown only for shade, and hoping it might produce. I can see keeping them smaller, denser and wider if its grown for the fruit. This was a huge avocado I stole from near my house. I mean the size of 4 Hass at least. The best native one I had had. So out came the seed, in went the toothpicks and into the glass it went. Planted and it grew. I will look for  a photo tomorrow. I am sure I have one pre flood.

----------


## terry57

^

I'd like to see that.

----------


## sabang

I've got three down, striplings. Will be a few years before I know if I will get any fruit. Anyway, lets see if they survive rainy season...

----------


## Namdocmai

I have one grafted avocadotree growing now, it is small but looks fine. The seller could not name the variety.

Next year i will graft some more variety's on the tree. I think i will go to Pakchong area to find them.

----------


## rubberdiesel

one year old growing from seed in 5 gallon bucket (hass avocado)

matt

----------


## Eliminator

To me, the BIG question is to how do you transport the GRAFT to you tree>?

----------


## Namdocmai

Matt i would plant that tree in full soil before the roots go circling around in the bucket.

You can transport scions in a plastic bag with a damp towell and keep it cool.

Hass is not a western-Indian avocado so it needs a cooler temp then let's say in Phuket.

----------


## poorfalang

> How high do these things grow ???


they will get so big that you can't see the moon no more, :Smile: 





> To me, the BIG question is to how do you transport the GRAFT to you tree>?


in your hand? :Smile: 

a graft is not necessarily BIG and heavy, it will be ok for a few hours,

----------


## rubberdiesel

> Namdocmal,
> 
> Matt i would plant that tree in full soil before the roots go circling around in the bucket.
> 
> You can transport scions in a plastic bag with a damp towell and keep it cool.
> 
> Hass is not a western-Indian avocado so it needs a cooler temp then let's say in Phuket.


last  year i have 4 trees growing from seed,  now i only have 1 left.  i  afraid it might die if i plant on the ground now.  i don't know how to  graft the tree. 

thanks for the advise...

----------


## Eliminator

> Originally Posted by terry57
> 
> How high do these things grow ???
> 
> 
> they will get so big that you can't see the moon no more,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a lot of help of what you are saying. The question is really: How long between cutting the GRAFTING branch and attaching it to your tree is the question????

----------


## rubberdiesel

> Namdocmai
> 
> Matt i would plant that tree in full soil before the roots go circling around in the bucket.
> 
> You can transport scions in a plastic bag with a damp towell and keep it cool.
> 
> Hass is not a western-Indian avocado so it needs a cooler temp then let's say in Phuket.


last year i have 4 trees growing from seed, now i have 1 left. i'm afraid it might die if i plant on the ground now.

 how old can you graft avocado tree?.

thanks for advise, Namdocmai

matt

----------


## Namdocmai

You can graft onto a seedling when the stem is about 1 cm diameter.

You can keep the scion wood for grafting about 2 weeks if kept in a plastic bag with something humid lake wet toiletpaper and kept cool and dark.
Try to graft asap after taking the scionwood.


Well i could teach all you guys how to graft but better talk about where to buy them grafted tree's in Thailand. Search for grafting info on internet.

I bought mine in BKK after a long search but i read many times that they are sold around the Pakchong research centre and around it along the roads.

à¸ªà¸à¸²à¸à¸±à¸à¸[at]à¸´à¸à¸à¸£à¸µà¸à¸±à¸à¸à¸  £à¸ªà¸à¸´à¸à¸¢à¹à¹à¸à¸·à¹à¸[at]à¸à¸²à¸£à¸à¹à  ¸à¸à¸§à¹à¸²à¹à¸¥à¸°à¸à¸±à¸à¸à¸²à¸à¸·à¸à¸¨  à¸²à¸ªà¸à¸£à¹

My plan is to go there and buy some grafted tree's for myself to play with. I don't want to waste time with growing from seed. Also i read that the pakchong research centre sells avocado tree's but when i contact them i don't get reply.

I have mangotree's with more then 10 variety's on 1 tree and i also want to do that with avocado-tree. That way you can harvest for a long season.

----------


## Namdocmai

What i would like to know is where in Thailand did you see avocado grow and which variety? The mexican/guatamalan avocado's taste the best but can they be grown all over Thailand?

And which variety of Western Indian avocado's (for tropical climates) are the best tasting ones and where did you grow them in Thailand?

----------


## Balance

Here's a two year old avocado tree I bought in Korat along the main road. Growing slowly as the soil is crap here in N.Surin. I think it looks like a chicken. I've never seen a full grown one so I don't have any idea what it should look like or any idea what it eventually will look like if it lives. The leaves have rusted out at least once but they came back.




I wanted to post a pic here but I don't have enough post yet so this is from imgur. Not sure how long it will be up. Just thought some might be interested in seeing what another's tree looks like. At the rate this has been growing, it looks like I should have some fruit in 20 years. :Smile:

----------


## Balance

A couple more...








Actually it would make a good Triffid.


.

----------


## rubberdiesel

> Balance,
> i should have some fruit in 20 years.


holy cow take that long have fruit.

matt

----------


## Balance

No, they should have fruit in 3-5 years but my tree is growing slow so I just said that. If you have good soil or the 'right' soil for this tree, I would think you shouldn't have a problem. My area has terrible soil and can be excessively dry, too.

----------


## Namdocmai

> A couple more...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You should make a thick layer of mulch (dead plant material) around your tree's. Also add some dolomite and minerals and water it enough.

Small avocadotree;s can also fruit, yours is almost ready but i would pick them off to let the tree grow faster.

The mulch will get worms and insects who crawl into the soil so the goodies from the mulch can penetrate your crappy soil. Also add wood-ash , dung , fishbones etc. because they will be beneficial for your soil.

----------


## friscofrankie

All true Haas avocado trees are from cuttings.  Avocados from seed do not grow true to the parent phenotypes (same as apples and a lot of other fruit trees).  Although your seeds may come from a "Haas" avocado, you cannot expect a "Haas" type plant or fruit.   Avocado trees (from seed) must mature before bearing fruit for 7 or 8 years.  The fruit will (probably) not be true to the fruit the seed was harvested from. Cuttings from mature trees grafted to root stocks can generally be expected to fruit in 3 to 5 years.  The fruit of cuttings will be the same as the donor (mother) plant.

For shade an avocado is a great, fast growing evergreen tree.  if your growing fro fruit, think decade.  Who knows?  you may have the next great (unique) avocado cultivar on your hands.   You'll need patience to discover that special one, though.  I think there is (was?) a government project  in Thailand.  You can start at this site: Avocado Production in Thailand - Chalongchai Babpraserth and Suranant Subhadrabandhu* to begin to gather some information.

----------


## Namdocmai

The bigger Tops supermarkets sell hass avocado's from the Royal Project. They are very good quality and cheaper then imported ones. I would like to grow Reed avocado but i don't know what variety i am growing now, i bought a grafted tree.

----------


## rubberdiesel

Avocado don't do well in my area.[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## rubberdiesel

http://

----------


## Namdocmai

@Rubberdiesel,

Your tree does not look so healthy. The one with more leaves looks better.

Young avocado-tree's cannot be in full sun all day, maybe you can give them a little shade or partial sun? The stem can get sunburned if in full sun all day, in nature the young tree's grow under the canopy of the older tree's.

Also adding a thick layer of mulch around the trunk will help the tree to get good nutrients and improve the soil.

My avocado grows well now, i had fear for rootrot in the wet season but it seems fine.

Do you know which variety avocado you are growing?

----------


## Retro

Great information, NamDocMai. Thanks!

----------


## rubberdiesel

Namdocmai,
I  planted 3 different kind of avocado trees, hass, reed and pinkerton.  pinkerton die 4 month ago. i don't know why all the leafs are burned. it  very possible you are right my avocado die because it to hot..  i will  put up some shade to block sunlight.
thanks.. matt

----------


## Retro

The tree we have had many of its leaves turn rust color at one point but now the leaves look great. I'd say water the trees every few days but don't drown them. Lately in the hot weather, I've been careful to water the ground but not the leaves. Not sure if that makes a difference but it seems to have.

----------


## Namdocmai

> Namdocmai,
> I  planted 3 different kind of avocado trees, hass, reed and pinkerton.  pinkerton die 4 month ago. i don't know why all the leafs are burned. it  very possible you are right my avocado die because it to hot..  i will  put up some shade to block sunlight.
> thanks.. matt


Where did you get the Reed? That is the one i m looking for although the avocados have to stay on the tree for like 16 months if i remember well.

Avocado's are also susceptible to anthracnose, that can make the leaves brown. Good drainage is also very important. Young tree's should not be overfertilised.

To stop sunburn you can also paint the trunk and branches with dilluted latex or put some netting around the trunk/branches that are in full sun. It is only for the first years. 

My tree is growing well now, i put it in a raised bed with good drainage. The bed is full of compost mixed with sand. 

I brought a pit of Fuerte avocado which is growing now. I m willing to graft it onto my tree soon but it would be much better to get a scion of a mature tree. The problem is i can't find avocadotree's in BKK. I want to make a cocktail avocadotree with about 5 variety's on it.

I did the same with mangotree's who have more then 12 variety's on them now. Chokanon even fruited 3 months after being grafted and it became a normal size mango. :bananaman:

----------


## Namdocmai

> The tree we have had many of its leaves turn rust color at one point but now the leaves look great. I'd say water the trees every few days but don't drown them. Lately in the hot weather, I've been careful to water the ground but not the leaves. Not sure if that makes a difference but it seems to have.


I also don't water the leaves in dry season, i m scared for anthracnose which my mangotree's also will get if being too wet all the time. I spray copper to stop that when i see that the flowers are getting damaged by it.

I m glad i m not the only farang idiot that try's to grow avocado in LOS. Many Thai told me it is impossible to let them fruit so we will see. I have a grafted tree that might fruit after 2-5 years if all goes well. I have no idea what variety i m growing though so that will be a surprise.

----------


## Namdocmai

http://tropicalfruitforum.com/index.php?board=1.0

If anybody needs more info about any tropical fruit then check this site! Use the search function first before posting because many subjects have their own thread allready

----------


## rubberdiesel

> Namdocmal,
> Where did you get the Reed? That is the one i m looking for although the  avocados have to stay on the tree for like 16 months if i remember  well.


i brought 3 avocado trees from states a year ago. it seem grow so slow. i have 4 more that growing from seeds. some hass and some bacon avocado. still in the 5 gallon bucket and  i will plant them next year.  matt.

----------


## Boon Mee

Just learned this:

Avocados are toxic to almost all animals (including cats and dogs).  Humans are a rare exception. It is the only fruit to contain persin, a  fatty acid, which, when eaten by animals causes vomiting, diarrhea, and  other nasty symptoms. Consumption of large quantities can cause death  within twelve hours.    Avocados are berries (fleshy fruits coming  from a single ovary). Interestingly, this broad definition of a berry  means that bananas, pumpkin, tomatoes, watermelon, and coffee are also  berries (you can tell that to the next person who tries to argue that  tomatoes are vegetables). Curiously this also excludes strawberries as  berries.

Eighty percent of modern avocados originate from one  "mother" tree which was patented by mailman Rudolph Hass from California  in 1935. The tree survived until 2002 when it died of root rot.  Unfortunately Hass only made $5,000 in his lifetime from his patent on  the tree because his partner sold cultivars to anyone who wanted to buy  them. Subsequently Hass spent the remainder of his life working for the  California Mail Service.

Avocado also has an interesting  characteristic: it is the only berry with no living animal large enough  to spread it through consumption and release as dung. This has led  scientists to believe that it co-evolved with prehistoric megafauna that  were large enough to eat the fruit whole. The megafauna went extinct  but the avocado remained as an unusual monument to an unknown dinosaur."

Avocados!

  Are freakier than you know...

----------


## rickschoppers

Just going to the market and buying avocados seems a whole lot easier to me. I do like them and remember buying 5 for $1US in the San Juaquin valley.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Just going to the market and buying avocados seems a whole lot easier to me. I do like them and remember buying 5 for $1US in the San Juaquin valley.


That must have been a _long_ time ago!  :Smile:

----------


## rickschoppers

1980s, now they are 98 cents apiece. I have seen the large ones in the store for $5 each.

----------


## Boon Mee

> 1980s, now they are 98 cents apiece. I have seen the large ones in the store for $5 each.


Where?

Bangkok - like at Villa Market?

----------


## rickschoppers

No, talking US prices in the state where a lot of avocados are grown.

----------


## Namdocmai

> Namdocmal,
> Where did you get the Reed? That is the one i m looking for although the  avocados have to stay on the tree for like 16 months if i remember  well.
> 			
> 		
> 
> i brought 3 avocado trees from states a year ago. it seem grow so slow. i have 4 more that growing from seeds. some hass and some bacon avocado. still in the 5 gallon bucket and  i will plant them next year.  matt.


They can grow pretty fast and fruit after 2-3 years if you got grafted tree's.

You should check the website i mentioned, all info is there about avocado-tree's. At least yours survived so far but to let them grow faster they need good soil (add mulch) and fertilizers.

I read that in Myanmar they cost something like 8 baht a piece, so why Villa market asks 80 baht a piece? Or the ones from the Royal project that cost like 150 baht for a kg in Gourmet market Siam paragon.

----------


## nedkellylives

need to be grown in well drained soil that does not get waterlogged
Hillsides are ideal

----------


## Namdocmai

> need to be grown in well drained soil that does not get waterlogged
> Hillsides are ideal


Yes hillsides are great but who lives in the hills can grow Hass avocado and many other variety's from Mexico or Guatamala.

Also they can grow in large containers and make fruit.

In the tropical lowlands it is possible to grow West Indian variety's. They are a little less fat and less nutty taste but still very nice to eat. They also get much bigger untill more then 3kg a piece. I read some WI-variety's like Monroe or Catalina can also taste great but i have never seen one in real.

Look in the Tops supermarket or local markets. If you see huge cannonball-like avocado's then they are Booth#7 West Indian variety that can grow in lowlands in the tropics. Thai call them Hek but they always have their own names because international names are to hard for them.

Hass is a nice avocado but there are loads of nice variety's, hundreds. Hass is grown the most because they do well in orchards. Now the whole world thinks Hass is the only avocado but that is sure not the case. Californians sell the Hass and keep the Reed for themselves is what i read.

----------


## nedkellylives

> Originally Posted by nedkellylives
> 
> 
> need to be grown in well drained soil that does not get waterlogged
> Hillsides are ideal
> 
> 
> Yes hillsides are great but who lives in the hills can grow Hass avocado and many other variety's from Mexico or Guatamala.
> 
> ...


I am talking about hills not mountains, there is plenty of hilly ground in a lot of provinces in Thailand

----------


## rickschoppers

My upper lot next to the house is sloped well and I am thinking about planting some avacado trees to see how they do. The water runs pretty quickly to the lower lot and does not retain the water.

Now I just need to figure out where I can get some young trees in the Udon area.

----------


## Namdocmai

In Pakchong they sell grafted avocado tree's.

----------


## rickschoppers

Can you be a little more specific about the location?

----------


## Namdocmai

In Guang Dong, 20 km after pakchong towards saraburi on the #2 highway at muak lek, nursery's on both sides of the road.

Some other kind member here gave me this tip. If you go there then please post here your experience, i still have to go there myself.

----------


## Pragmatic

Pak Chong seems to be the nearest place to get.




> There is a big Avocado Extension Service at the Pak Chong University..That is where most of the grafted avocado trees in Thailand originate...There are now a couple of Pak Chong nurseries that are also grafting root stock


 Thais Love Avocados : Open Forum - Page 2

----------


## rickschoppers

> In Guang Dong, 20 km after pakchong towards saraburi on the #2 highway at muak lek, nursery's on both sides of the road.
> 
> Some other kind member here gave me this tip. If you go there then please post here your experience, i still have to go there myself.



Thanks for that. I will take my truck down and see what is there. What would be the best time of year to look, or does that matter?

----------


## Namdocmai

> Originally Posted by Namdocmai
> 
> 
> In Guang Dong, 20 km after pakchong towards saraburi on the #2 highway at muak lek, nursery's on both sides of the road.
> 
> Some other kind member here gave me this tip. If you go there then please post here your experience, i still have to go there myself.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for that. I will take my truck down and see what is there. What would be the best time of year to look, or does that matter?


I guess anytime is good except around the Thai national holidays?

But you have to decide which type of avocado you can grow in your climate. Hass needs cool temperatures (in the mountains or North Thailand) because it is a guatamala or mexican avocado. The West Indian cado's can grow/fruit in hot and humid tropics like BKK or more south.

I read good reviews for Catalina WI avocado and i also read that the research centre might have them. Also i heard that the research centre mislabelled their cado-tree's so if you buy Hass there it might be another cado. TIT.

----------


## rickschoppers

I am in Udon which may not be considered a cool mountain climate. I remember seeing avacado groves around Fallbrook, California and it was fairly warm and dry, but I am pretty sure they were growing Hass avacados. 

Maybe I will try both brands and see what grows the best. My preference is Hass, but I like all variants.

----------


## Namdocmai

> I am in Udon which may not be considered a cool mountain climate. I remember seeing avacado groves around Fallbrook, California and it was fairly warm and dry, but I am pretty sure they were growing Hass avacados. 
> 
> Maybe I will try both brands and see what grows the best. My preference is Hass, but I like all variants.


Yes then you can try both. Hass tastes well but i read that californian farmers sell the hass and keep the reed for themselves. They are better.

If i had space i would grow many different ones and keep them small. Grafted tree's don't grow so tall though and fruit much earlyier. I have only 1 now and don't even know which one it is. I will graft other variety's on it when i have read your experience about pakchong area and bought some there myself. I live in bkk.

----------


## Namdocmai

I have been at muak lek but those nursery's don't have grafted avocado-tree's. I tried more then 10 of them. Waste of time!

----------


## TeacherTAZ

I've read in a book on Avocados that they have male and female plants as well as hybrids that are both sexes... if you don't have a hybrid or a male and female plant then  they will not be able to cross pollinate and bear fruit. I've also been told by a Thai organic farmer in Chonburi that grafted fruit trees bear fruit much fast than when grown from the seed, but he doesn't have any avocados.

I'm starting a 4 rai organic farm here in Korat and will have primarily Avocados, Coconut, Papaya, Limes and Lemons if I can find Lemon trees or get them going from seeds, which is obviously not preferable.

----------


## rickschoppers

Lemons do well here in Thailand and I have several neighbors with fruit bearing trees. I have three lemon trees on my land, but they are young and probably will not bear fruit for another year or more. My sister-in-law has been supplying me with lemons, but I find that they do not receive enough water to make them juicy. I still manage to squeeze them for lemonade and to cover my salmon.

Please let me know how you make out growing your other crops. It is always good to ask around and see what the neighbors are growing and they may give you some cuttings, or even a tree.  Good Luck

----------


## Namdocmai

On Wednesday on Chatuchak plant market you can buy grafted avocado tree's.

They sell hass or the big ones. 

The seller is at the ringroad in the market near the subway station. There are many fruit-tree sellers there. He has posters with pictures on the tree's.

I have several allready, if you are lucky you will find another seller in the area of the roof. Around that roofed area is sometimes a guy with a very small shop who sells rare fruittree's. he also has grafted avocado's sometimes. I bought a Peterson from him.

----------


## cdjustice

send me a message, i have some for you and i live near Korat,, can't send PM as i don't have 20 post yet,,,but will work on that

----------


## wasabi

> need to be grown in well drained soil that does not get waterlogged
> Hillsides are ideal


Very true , they cannot stand waterlogged soil, they drown.
If you get monsoon floods on your rice plains, do not plant avocado trees, unless you have flood defences for the roots.

----------


## rickschoppers

> send me a message, i have some for you and i live near Korat,, can't send PM as i don't have 20 post yet,,,but will work on that


Have you gotten 20 posts yet? I would really like to get my hands on some good avacado cuttings. I have decided to try and grow them on a larger scale than originally discussed, so any help would be much appreciated.

----------


## cdjustice

up to 11 post,, working on it,, will have it done today,,, can i post a email here,,,

charlesjusticecdj@gmail.com

----------


## cdjustice

now 13

----------


## rickschoppers

email sent.

----------


## cdjustice

sorry,, never received your email,,

----------


## rickschoppers

OK, answered your PM. We can try that.

----------


## mook

Does anyone have a phone number for the research station in Pak Chong?

----------


## pseudolus

สถานีวิจัยปากช่อง สถาบันอินทรีจันทรสถิตย์ ฯ อ.ปากช่อง จ. นครราชสีมา 30130 โทร 044-311796

This is their facebook page

https://www.facebook.com/pages/%E0%B...73512076089689

A mobile number as well 

081-4702382,

Also try this dude who seems to be in the mix with them

https://research.rdi.ku.ac.th/forest...aspx?id=360028

เรืองศักดิ์ กมขุนทด
นักวิชาการเกษตร

สถานีวิจัยปากช่อง ศูนย์วิจัยและถ่ายทอดเทคโนโลยีการเกษตร
คณะเกษตร
วิทยาเขตบางเขน
ijsrsk@ku.ac.th
044-311796

----------


## mook

Thanks for the info.

Last week (before the holiday) we tried to call. There is still no answer at the 044 311796 number & the 084702382 number does not exist, at least according to the recording.

I tried the facebook link and it says "Sorry, the page isn't available" & the additional website listed just comes up as Bad Address.

I guess I'm not meant to have a Haas avocado tree.  5555

If anybody else has any other info, please advise.

Thanks, Mook

----------


## mook

Update...

Pak Chong answered their phone this morning. 

They are currently not taking orders and when they do, if you place an order, the minimum is 50 trees. If I had room for fifty trees, I probably would, but , alas, I do not. 

Anybody in Eastern Issan want 47 trees? 

I didn't think so.

Back to square one, unless I want to drive 7 hours to Muak Lek for 2 or 3 trees.

----------


## See Will

In Honduras I have seen the Trees up to 30meter, don't ask me what breed they were. Scruffy surface fruits. I am planning to get some around my house to give some shade.
I guess they are pretty gutter friendly as they are not loosing much leaf.

----------


## rickschoppers

> Update...
> 
> Pak Chong answered their phone this morning. 
> 
> They are currently not taking orders and when they do, if you place an order, the minimum is 50 trees. If I had room for fifty trees, I probably would, but , alas, I do not. 
> 
> Anybody in Eastern Issan want 47 trees? 
> 
> I didn't think so.
> ...


Mook, I may be able to take the 47 trees off your hands. Where do you live? I am near Udon.

----------


## Happy Dave

> I have two trees, about 8 years old and no fruit
> 
> maybe cuttings is the way to go


Probably grown from the seed, and might never get fruit. Suggest you get some buds from a bearing tree and graft them on for success.

----------


## Happy Dave

> one year old growing from seed in 5 gallon bucket (hass avocado)
> 
> matt


Hope that bucket is well drained as Avo's  hate wet feet and will die off quickly.

----------


## Eliminator

Great thread. I'm looking for a specific variety caled the GEM pygmie (spelling?) avocado. It get's it name from the guy that created it. I'll have to look it up again to supply a link.
It's a short grafted tree that produces something close to Haas avocado but a lot shorter but still produces a lot of fruit.
 Has anyone else heared of it and is it available here in Thailand?

I have a townhouse but do have enough space for a fairly big pot and it should do well.

----------


## Happy Dave

> Matt i would plant that tree in full soil before the roots go circling around in the bucket.
> 
> You can transport scions in a plastic bag with a damp towell and keep it cool.
> 
> Hass is not a western-Indian avocado so it needs a cooler temp then let's say in Phuket.


Don't know about that, but Hass grow in tropical and sub tropical Queensland !

----------


## Happy Dave

> You can graft onto a seedling when the stem is about 1 cm diameter.
> 
> You can keep the scion wood for grafting about 2 weeks if kept in a plastic bag with something humid lake wet toiletpaper and kept cool and dark.
> Try to graft asap after taking the scionwood.
> 
> 
> Well i could teach all you guys how to graft but better talk about where to buy them grafted tree's in Thailand. Search for grafting info on internet.
> 
> I bought mine in BKK after a long search but i read many times that they are sold around the Pakchong research centre and around it along the roads.
> ...


Grafting can be interesting, i once grafted 7 different varieties of peaches on to a peach tree.

----------


## Happy Dave

> The bigger Tops supermarkets sell hass avocado's from the Royal Project. They are very good quality and cheaper then imported ones. I would like to grow Reed avocado but i don't know what variety i am growing now, i bought a grafted tree.


I had a couple of Reed avo's in Queensland. A large round fruit about the size of a baseball, very good flavour but not a commercial avo' as they do not last long enough for marketing. my trees were about 6 meters high at ten years.

----------


## Happy Dave

> http://


Avo's do not like "wet feet"

----------


## Happy Dave

> Originally Posted by nedkellylives
> 
> 
> need to be grown in well drained soil that does not get waterlogged
> Hillsides are ideal
> 
> 
> Yes hillsides are great but who lives in the hills can grow Hass avocado and many other variety's from Mexico or Guatamala.
> 
> ...


Just a little misunderstanding here i think.  Hass are a very sound commercial fruit, last well in transport and on market stalls. Reed are a very good fruit, but definately unsuitable for commercial market due to their unsuitability for travelling and shelf life. This is the reason that growers keep them for themselves. Markets will not buy them.

----------


## Happy Dave

> Originally Posted by rickschoppers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Namdocmai
> ...


Not quite correct info here. I grew HASS avo's in sub tropical SE Qld where it can get very humid. They are also grown in tropical north Queensland. So i think that Hass will grow anywhere in Thailand given right conditions i.e they need to be on slopes as they do not tolerate wet feet.

----------


## Happy Dave

I see that most posts are 1 year old, so assume that interest has waned by now. 
However here are a couple of things to know about Avo trees, if anyone is interested. First they need to be in drained soil, so slopes are really important. Otherwise if the soil is wet root rot will  occur, they will probably become infected with the fungal pathogen Phytopthora  a root disease which cannot be cured. One should apply gypsum around the tree which supplies calcium, this supresses the formation of the Phytopthora spores, keep all mulch away from the actual tree trunk
A sign that you have this disease, leaves will turn yellow/brown and begin to drop. A healthy tree will grow quickly after the first 2-3 years and can grow up to 40 ft to 80 ft., a very nice shade tree which does not shed messy leaves.  good luck.

----------


## Eliminator

HD, tiy are correct in so many ways about AVOS not liking wet roots but you can still grow them in POTS.

----------


## rakukenny

Howdy~ Did you ever locate the necessary avocado tree stock you were sourcing? Last year we were on holiday in the north and saw a couple of varieties. Also, some place in the mountains the year before to the west of Chaiyaphum and further west and north of Tak.  Wasn't looking for them at the time just noticed and bought fruit because I am addicted to guacamole and ceviche.  I took my wife to the USA last spring and we ate avocados almost daily. (One daughter has a tree in her yard across from a giant orchard. Her land was probably in avocados before development. Another daughter has a neighbor that has more than he can eat and she gets them during the season) My Isan wife was not familiar with them until a few years ago until she was spoilt by me. So much so that I have decided to put in a few trees. So now I am on a quest to obtain some varieties for planting on the slopes of a new large L-shaped pond and next to a couple of other ponds on our land.  Any help or information from any of y'all would be gratefully appreciated! Thanks~kw

----------


## thaimeme

> HD, tiy are correct in so many ways about AVOS not liking wet roots but you can still grow them in POTS.


Or build appropriate mounds for them - should be done from the start.

Pots only restrict growth.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Frankly, locally grown avocados seem scarcely worth the bother. The ones I have sampled were pitiful efforts, tasteless and watery without any decent texture.

Useless for anything, really, beyond making some second rate guacamole.

----------


## Eliminator

I've had a variety of different avocados here in the last 15 years here and I think the MAJORITY of the local Thai avocados are better than anything I've had from NZ or OZ. My only complaint is not being able to get up North to get the Thai variety.

----------


## Seekingasylum

Nonsense.

----------


## cyrille

Yup..

----------


## Albert Shagnasty2017

> Nonsense.


I'm not a big avocado fan, but last year I was up in Mae Hong Son and had avocados grown by the hilltribes that were by far the best I've ever had. Absolutely delicious.

----------


## Norton

> grown by the hilltribes


Also hilltribes in Petchabun have 3 or 4 varieties which are very good when in season.

----------


## thaimeme

> Originally Posted by Albert Shagnasty2017
> 
> grown by the hilltribes
> 
> 
> Also hilltribes in Petchabun have 3 or 4 varieties which are very good when in season.


Which might surprise some folks who might claim otherwise.
As avocado quality is purported, one can look at regional altitude as a factor [re: Mae Hong Son, Phetchabun, etc].

Same decent avocados can also be found throughout the highlands of Nan and Loei as well - tended by indigenous people.

----------

